# Why didn't Bruce just tag and seal his own bear?



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

A top official in the Alaska Department of Fish and Game quit his job Thursday after being charged with 12 criminal hunting violations, state officials said.

The troopers' Wildlife Investigations Unit in Anchorage learned of the illegal bear hunt on Nov. 22, 2010, from an out-of-state law enforcement agency, the charges say.

Robert "Bruce" Hubbard of Utah admitted to killing two black bears in Alaska while hunting with Corey Rossi and Duane Stroupe of Oregon, the charges say.

Read more here: http://www.adn.com/2012/01/12/2260922/w ... rylink=cpy


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

The top Alaskan official, Corey Rossi, is also a founding board member of the Alaskan chapter of SFW.
Wes


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I think sfw is quickly losing popularity among hunters in alaska. This whole incident brought to light the sfw tags that got auctioned at the expo. You can't you use helicopters to hunt in alaska and rossi was trying to make an exception for the sfw tags.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is more on this story. Might be because he shot 2 bears and only had a tag for one.

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/h ... orey-rossi


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It was because he was illegally guiding hunters, using his own tags instead of them going through the appropriate processes - draw, out of state fees, etc...


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Because EVERYONE involved with this needs a Glass Exectomy!Maybe spelled it wrong? It's where you cut a circle in the belly button, install a glass ball, for these dumbsuckers to look out as they have their heads up where the sun doesn't shine. Was that PC?


----------

